# Facepalm Emoticon?



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

can we have a facepalm emoticon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i will surely use it a lot..


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

It has been requested before, and rejected. Some were not applied yet. Take a look at this  http://bit.ly/e8wE7L


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> It has been requested before, and rejected.


ow... sorry i didn't know.. it would be epic..


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

aww too bad, it sounds great.
Speaking of emoticons.








 the GBA looks better cause it's rotated and looks like its being held.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 29, 2010)

Doesn't he know how to search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link1 / Link2 / Link3

While we're at it what about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

can you please reconsider this? a Facepalm emoticon will be an epic win!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Doesn't he know how to search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already requested this to be closed... i didn't bother to do a search coz i thought it would be approved if it get's suggested...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2010)

Thread closed at OPs request.


----------

